# New to Tampa - Local knowledge Appreciated



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! Where in the Tampa area are you?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you. Happy to be here for sure. We live in Brandon.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Hit me up sometime! I'm down in Apollo Beach/Ruskin area and have been guiding fly for some time.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

If you don't mind a bit of a short road trip, I suggest taking a guided trip out of Matchala with Wild Fly Charters. Capt. Gregg Mckee - 239-565-2960 - wildflycharters.com

He is a master of fly fishing SW Florida waters. Quality guided trips down here are one of the fastest ways to learn.


----------

